# Jerome James Signs with the NY Knicks



## catch-22 (May 8, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/07/14/sports/basketball/14knicks.html

5 Years, 29 Million.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

You don't give guys that kind of money because of playoff performance.


----------



## catch-22 (May 8, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> You don't give guys that kind of money because of playoff performance.


Nope. Not surprising this is a Knicks signing.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

That contract isn't terrible. Good pickup. The Knicks need immense help on the boards. God knows that's something Channing Frye will not be providing any time soon. Think that had no effect on this signing?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This is a good signing if Jerome James become a consistent player who plays like the one we saw in the playoffs. If not, which is more likely, it's not a good signing. the guy doesn't love the game, so I'm guessing after he gets paid, he'll kick back a little bit.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

excuse me....... foyle got 43 million last offseason i believe. for a guy over 7 feet, who could play basketball... its not a bad contract.

length is the only issue, cause of his work ethic(since people say he doesnt have one), but only time will tell if he wants to play or not.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

PPG	4.9
RPG	3.00
APG	0.2

God, I wish I was 7'1".....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think it is pretty reasonable. He is a huge guy and the knicks need one of those


----------



## MaK0aV3eL8i (Jul 13, 2005)

James won't help them a bit. He would suck in the NBDL. :sour:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sounds like something the Knicks would do...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice job Isiah. The freaking MLE blown on this loser. Like he's gonna work hard all 5 years :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a good year to be a free agent I guess.I know that the Knicks are desperate for size,but it isn't as though James is going to make them noticeably better.If you really believed that Channing Frye was worth the 8th pick you better not start Jerome James ahead of him.


----------



## catch-22 (May 8, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Nice job Isiah. The freaking MLE blown on this loser. Like he's gonna work hard all 5 years :laugh:



About 10 games a year is more like it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

socco said:


> Sounds like something the Knicks would do...


 that says it.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

good signing, he will help us. channing isnt gonna do much of anything this season.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

In the most optimistic way to look at this:
With all the shots getting jacked up by Jamal, Marbury, and Qrich; James has a chance lead the leauge in offensive rebounds.. all he has to do is just catch a fraction of what they chunk and he's a lock for the rebounding title. :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marbury shot 46% from the floor last year. You might want to talk about Crawford and Q, not Marbury.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

46% because he can get in the paint. Not 46% because he's frickin' Steve Kerr from beyond the arc. I'm not dogging the guy but there is no denyin that he takes plenty of shots.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> good signing, he will help us. channing isnt gonna do much of anything this season.


Jerome isn't gonna do much of anything either. A good season for JJ is 4 ppg & 3 rpg. :nonono:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

stevemc said:


> 46% because he can get in the paint. Not 46% because he's frickin' Steve Kerr from beyond the arc. I'm not dogging the guy but there is no denyin that he takes plenty of shots.


Plenty of shots that he hit at a 46% clip. What's the problem? Did you check out his supporting cast last season?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I think it is pretty reasonable. He is a huge guy and the knicks need one of those


Good signing for the Knicks. Nothing IT does will be praised on this board until they have some success on the floor.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha. Um, where was I? Oh yeah ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha. 

Let's also let Steve Nash go and give his money to Eric Dampier!


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Debt Collector said:


> good signing, he will help us. channing isnt gonna do much of anything this season.


Thomas says he's "better than Bogut" so you should be fine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Good signing for the Knicks. Nothing IT does will be praised on this board until they have some success on the floor.


Oh really, is that what this is? This is Adonal Foyle all over again. 

2001-02: 56 games, 16.9 mpg, 5.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.5 bpg 
2002-03: 51 games, 15.0 mpg, 5.4 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 bpg
2003-04: 65 games, 15.2 mpg, 5.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.9 bpg
2004-05: 80 games, 16.6 mpg, 4.9 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.4 bpg


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Scinos said:


> Jerome isn't gonna do much of anything either. A good season for JJ is 4 ppg & 3 rpg. :nonono:


honestly, much of anything might be an upgrade on what we got. less than 5 million per year is nothing on this team, and you cant just dismiss the spark he gave the sonics in the playoffs even if he was playing for a contract.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> honestly, much of anything might be an upgrade on what we got. less than 5 million per year is nothing on this team, and you cant just dismiss the spark he gave the sonics in the playoffs even if he was playing for a contract.


Last season was probably JJ's best as a Sonic, he had about five good playoff games, plus two good regular season games (one against Memphis, one against Detroit). The rest of the time he did next to nothing.

When he wasn't playing for a contract, he was worse that that. I mean, he had one double-double in the last three years. Most nights he can't play more than 15 mpg, because he's in foul trouble. He's a poor rebounder, because he doesn't put his arms up or jump when the ball comes off the rim. He's likely to pout if he doesn't get some post-up plays run for him. The Knicks guards probably won't pass him the ball much, and when they do, he won't pass it back out. 

I just think he's a bad fit in NY.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

stevemc said:


> 46% because he can get in the paint. Not 46% because he's frickin' Steve Kerr from beyond the arc. I'm not dogging the guy but there is no denyin that he takes plenty of shots.


This is wrong.

63% of Marbury's field goal attempts were classified as jumpers in which he shot a eFG% of .472. This means Marbury attempted 824 jumpers. This also means Marbury made 331 jumpers. This means is field goal percentage for jumpers is a relatively high 40.17%. 

By comparison, 79% of Michael Redd's field goal attempts were classified as jumpers in which he shot an eFG% of .448. This means Redd attempted 1120 jumpers. This also means Redd made 450 jumpers. This means is field goal percentage for jumpers is 40.18%.

Redd is such a great shooter!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

stevemc said:


> 46% because he can get in the paint. Not 46% because he's frickin' Steve Kerr from beyond the arc. I'm not dogging the guy but there is no denyin that he takes plenty of shots.



marbury took 15 shots a game last year. thats reallly really a chucker to you?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Scinos said:


> Last season was probably JJ's best as a Sonic, he had about five good playoff games, plus two good regular season games (one against Memphis, one against Detroit). The rest of the time he did next to nothing.
> 
> When he wasn't playing for a contract, he was worse that that. I mean, he had one double-double in the last three years. Most nights he can't play more than 15 mpg, because he's in foul trouble. He's a poor rebounder, because he doesn't put his arms up or jump when the ball comes off the rim. He's likely to pout if he doesn't get some post-up plays run for him. The Knicks guards probably won't pass him the ball much, and when they do, he won't pass it back out.
> 
> I just think he's a bad fit in NY.


listen to Scinos, that's exactly what Jerome James is.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i look at James as a guy who will start initially but not by the all star break.

just to give channing the opportunity to ease himself into the way things are done in the nba .

if by next year he is avg. what he did last season but frye is doing what he is supposed to as a starting center this deal will be a success ...the only real way this fails is if frye fails to become a player and too much is needed from james and he doesn't deliver.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> Oh really, is that what this is? This is Adonal Foyle all over again.
> 
> 2001-02: 56 games, 16.9 mpg, 5.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.5 bpg
> 2002-03: 51 games, 15.0 mpg, 5.4 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 bpg
> ...


No it is not. Two totally different situations. Foyle is getting more money and is less talented. Golden State also had other options on their roster and I think Foyle was a restricted FA.

In the next 2-3 seasons, some playoff team will be coming to the Knicks looking to pick up James at midseason. The Knicks are not trying to dump salary or clear their cap because that is just stupid. It is much easier to do S&T deals then convincing very good players to come to a gutted out roster. 

This is a much better deal than Utah got with Okur and last season they were supposed to be the next big thing.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

should have just kept mohammed... and extend him. mohammed is pretty decent, imo, certainly a lot better than james.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

HKF said:


> Oh really, is that what this is? This is Adonal Foyle all over again.


except Foyle made in the 40's. This deal is for less than 30 million. With the huge numbers being handed out, I think this deal for a 7 fter who showed he could play in the playoffs last year (I know, contract year) is pretty reasonable with the way the market has been. I could of easily seen a team like the Hawks give James 40 something million


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Just freaking start Frye at PF. He has the skills to play the PF so I don't see the problem. Starting line up : Starbury,Crawford,Ariza,Frye, James.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Max Payne said:


> Just freaking start Frye at PF. He has the skills to play the PF so I don't see the problem. Starting line up : Starbury,Crawford,Ariza,Frye, James.


 :clap:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

29 million in the nba is cheap, good signing IMO


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

well, ny picked the wrong guy to help teach frye not to foul.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Max Payne said:


> Just freaking start Frye at PF. He has the skills to play the PF so I don't see the problem. Starting line up : Starbury,Crawford,Ariza,Frye, James.



Uh... that's the plan...that's why Isiah got a center...


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Lucky for New York they're getting a real team in the next couple years.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I found this thread to be an interesting read. :biggrin:


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

kflo said:


> well, ny picked the wrong guy to help teach frye not to foul.


What can you do the guy probably learned from Danny Fortson.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

osprey said:


> What can you do the guy probably learned from Danny Fortson.


funny---Jerome & Danny were supposedly good friends :laugh: 

Jerome was a foul machine before he met Danny, buh--lieve me. These two just had fun coming up with conspiracy theories on how the refs in the NBA are against them & out to get them.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jerome James and Fortson saved each other from numerous technicals. One of them is always ready to push the other from the ref. Jerome saved Fortson from what could have been a serious suspension when Danny flipped a chair right next to a courtside fan. Jerome James saved that fan's life (maybe not), and the season for Fortson.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I found this thread to be an interesting read. :biggrin:


lol... why you guys gotta keep picking on MemphisX?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Just kidding.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Ouch


----------

